# LDR en Eagle y DesignSpark



## Xxime (Abr 30, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema y es que no encuentro el simbolo en eagle 5.11 ni en DesignSpark un LDR para agregar a un esquema. ¿Alguien lo sabe?

Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## idem258 (Jun 6, 2011)

seeeeeeeeeeee.. porfaaaa... alguien responda... yo tambien necesito un LDR y no lo encuentro...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 6, 2011)

Un LDR es una resistencia cuyo valor se altera con la luz, osea que es una resistencia variable, yo utilizo ese símbolo y con la opción de texto le escribes "LDR", lo otro seria crear una librería que represente exactamente  a un LDR y listo!!.


----------



## idem258 (Jun 7, 2011)

claro, buena idea... ya lo habia hecho con una resistencia sola... (Y)


----------



## electroconico (Jun 7, 2011)

Esta en la libreria photo-elements.

Saludos!


----------



## Xxime (Jun 7, 2011)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, en eagle si lo encontre. He leido por la web de que se puede importar a designSpark las librerías de Eagle ¿Saben como hacerlo?

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## idem258 (Jun 8, 2011)

muchisimas gracias, y donde puedo encontrar el LM3915??? agradezco mucho sus respuestas...(Y)


----------



## zopilote (Jun 9, 2011)

Usa el LM3914 de linear, y cambiale el nombre.


----------



## idem258 (Jun 9, 2011)

Funciona igual?


----------

